# 1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa detailed by Mike Phillips with 3D Products



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa detailed by Mike Phillips with 3D Products*

*1958 Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa*










This Ferrari 250 Testa Rossa is being prepped for display and even judging competition in 2022. I was asked to do the paint correction and polishing work while it's in partial dis-assembly so that areas that cannot normally be easily reached, like around the windshield frame brackets can be reached and thus machine polished.

When I arrived I inspected the paint and found it to be in overall good condition according to the Paint Conditions Category scale. We discussed sanding the paint but my own personal criteria is I must be able to speak with the painter that painted the car to find out how much paint was applied, specifically the final top coat. This was not possible so for the heavier or deeper defects I compounded hard using the 3D ACA 510 Premium Rubbing Compound.

After the compounding step I used the 3D SPEED AIO as a polish and sealing wax. the job took approximately 6 hours from start to finish - zero breaks as I don't do breaks.

Except for microfiber towels, here's what I used...










*TOOLS*
I prefer and use an 8mm gear-driven orbital polisher I've named the *Supa BEAST*. 3D has partnered with FLEX tools and we will have FLEX tools on the 3DProducts.com website in the next few weeks.

_All brawl - zero stall!_










Out of focus - the bottle of 3D ACA 510 is out of focus because the Ferrari is IN FOCUS!













































































































Out of focus - the bottle of 3D SPEED is out of focus because the results it created are IN FOCUS!
































































This has to be one of the most beautiful cars I've ever been entrusted to machine polish. Truly a Bucket List Detail.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

More...

*From Ferrari.com*










*From Hagerty.com*

Here's a snapshot of the historical values for these cars.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Wow Mike nice work :thumb:

Working on the car in question you must have had your cast iron underwear on while polishing it !!! 

Thats a pretty valuable car - like you say "bucket list detail"


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

James_R said:


> Wow Mike nice work :thumb:
> 
> Working on the car in question you must have had your cast iron underwear on while polishing it !!!


Ha ha... I don't know... I just focus on the task at hand and plow through it.

Can't wait to go back after she's all re-assembled and put the finishing touches on her.



James_R said:


> That's a pretty valuable car - like you say "bucket list detail"


Yup. Incredible what these go for...

:thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Amazing car, you lucky boy.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

It's nerve wracking at first but you get over it and just crack on, if you had time to think of the value of some cars you probably would panic so much the job quality may suffer. Whilst having never detailed anything that expensive, my top detailed cars are:
Aston Martin DB4GT Zagato. I have detailed 7 of the 19, including 1VEV.
Ferrari 250 SWB. I have detailed about a dozen, including one which belonged to Nicholas Cage and a 250SWB Competizione.
Ferrari Daytona right hand drive Spyder. I have detailed 4 of the 7 made. I have also detailed a Daytona Competizione.
I have been fortunate to have driven almost all of the above cars too. Happy days.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

ridders66 said:


> It's nerve wracking at first but you get over it and just crack on, if you had time to think of the value of some cars you probably would panic so much the job quality may suffer. Whilst having never detailed anything that expensive, my top detailed cars are:
> Aston Martin DB4GT Zagato. I have detailed 7 of the 19, including 1VEV.
> Ferrari 250 SWB. I have detailed about a dozen, including one which belonged to Nicholas Cage and a 250SWB Competizione.
> Ferrari Daytona right hand drive Spyder. I have detailed 4 of the 7 made. I have also detailed a Daytona Competizione.
> I have been fortunate to have driven almost all of the above cars too. Happy days.


you didn't then chock them up and drive them in reverse to put the clocks back like Ferris Bueller did you :lol:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

ridders66 said:


> It's nerve wracking at first but you get over it and just crack on, if you had time to think of the value of some cars you probably would panic so much the job quality may suffer. Whilst having never detailed anything that expensive, my top detailed cars are:
> Aston Martin DB4GT Zagato. I have detailed 7 of the 19, including 1VEV.
> Ferrari 250 SWB. I have detailed about a dozen, including one which belonged to Nicholas Cage and a 250SWB Competizione.
> Ferrari Daytona right hand drive Spyder. I have detailed 4 of the 7 made. I have also detailed a Daytona Competizione.
> I have been fortunate to have driven almost all of the above cars too. Happy days.


Now that there is some bragging rights!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

vsideboy said:


> you didn't then chock them up and drive them in reverse to put the clocks back like Ferris Bueller did you :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Mike Phillips said:


> Now that there is some bragging rights!


Something to tell the Grandkids!


----------

